# Where to camp in Breckenridge?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tons of Forest Service land around Breck. You can camp all over Hoosier Pass. I'd look around there. It's very cooooold of course.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, plenty of NFS land around. Grab a map and look around.


----------



## SmashPig (Nov 29, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Tons of Forest Service land around Breck. You can camp all over Hoosier Pass. I'd look around there. It's very cooooold of course.


Right on thanks. I got a -15 BigAgnes bag, intergated pad and a 4 season tent. That I need to test out


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's a piece of advice on the Big Agnes system...

When it's REALLY cold, pack an extra thin closed cell foam pad to put underneath the incorporated inflatable insulated pad. I have a Big Agnes too and I love it but when it's really cold, it's nice to have the extra insulation capability of the closed cell foam underneath. Nothing insulates like that stuff. You don't need much. Just about a half inch or so cut to shape to fit in the sleeve. You should be able to pick it up for $10 or so.


----------



## SmashPig (Nov 29, 2010)

Sweet!!! Good tip.. i'll get a roll next time I'm around REI


----------

